# Fired from Uber



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.

Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What's the purpose of spoofing your location on a dating site?: Find Green light hub. That's your only shot


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I use a hookup/dating app that's gps based.. If I spoof my location and put myself a few miles away from where I'm really at, it puts me in the location I set it to which gets me more hits on the dating app.. Users on that dating app can see people within 3 miles or so..

I looked up Greenlight Hub.. Doesn't seem to be any way to contact them.. Shows address in Miami, but no email or phone contact..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> I use a hookup/dating app thats gps based.. If I spoof my location and put myself a few miles away from where I'm really at, it puts me in the location I set it to which gets me more hits on the dating app.. Users on the app can see people within 3 miles or so on the dating app..
> 
> I looked up Greenlight Hub.. Doesn't seem to be any way to contact them..


Got to go to them. Carefully explain you just was trying to get laid.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Your are now a statistic. Their fraud department have quotas too.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

When you call customer support, you call someone in India or somewhere else and they say they don't have the authority to do anything.. I asked them to connect me to someone higher up and they wouldn't, just to get me off the phone, they told me to just reply to that email that I got which is a "noreply" email..


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Uber considers drivers Very Disposable
And easily replaceable.

U could have 6000 rides and a 5 star rating: it does matter to uber.

You’re done with uber.
What about Lyft ?


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

njn said:


> Your are now a statistic. Their fraud department have quotas too.


If they are able to record my activity, pickups and everything.. They won't see any suspicious activity while on duty...



bonum exactoris said:


> Uber considers drivers Very Disposable
> And easily replaceable.
> 
> U could have 6000 rides and a 5 star rating: it does matter to uber.
> ...


I heard lyft is not as good..


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

https://www.uber.com/drive/miami/co...ry0CmAGNgqKIU=&_csid=A6hbk6T19nKsGKaiGRjbhQ#_


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> If they are able to record my activity, pickups and everything.. They will see that it wasen't used while on active duty...


Dude, you're Not important to uber.
Uber is very indifferent to drivers



ada1985 said:


> If they are able to record my activity, pickups and everything.. They won't see any suspicious activity while on duty...
> 
> 
> I heard lyft is not as good..


"_I heard lyft is not as good"_

.......You heard uber IS Good ???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> If they are able to record my activity, pickups and everything.. T*hey won't see any suspicious activity while on duty...*
> 
> 
> I heard lyft is not as good..


They aren't going to spend any time investigating it.

Lyft is just as not good as Uber.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Lyft is as good or isn't?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> Lyft is as good or isn't?


They are both equally evil....almost everywhere the rates are the same. The only thing that sucks is the primetime on Lyft. You could be right in the middle of red and get a request one minute away and be nothing.

I mean really....I would be too concerned about the difference considering you're gone for good on Uber app.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Technically, you would have had to been Employed by Uber in order to have been fired by Uber...


----------



## s6original (Aug 29, 2018)

Lyft is not as good but it looks like you lost an option. You may want to consider a "work" phone for rideshare and do all your stalking and catfishing on your regular phone (or vice versa).


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I just sent a message through the twitter support page.. I got a response.. They are looking into it.. I hope it goes well..



jgiun1 said:


> They are both equally evil....almost everywhere the rates are the same. The only thing that sucks is the primetime on Lyft. You could be right in the middle of red and get a request one minute away and be nothing.
> 
> I mean really....I would be too concerned about the difference considering you're gone for good on Uber app.


I'm really not sure if I want to really continue at all.. If the pay and people aren't as good as Uber on Lyft then it's a no go..


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> I just sent a message through the twitter support page.. I got a response.. They are looking into it.. I hope it goes well..
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure if I want to really continue at all.. If the pay and people aren't as good as Uber on Lyft then it's a no go..
> [/Q


With slightly under 4k rides for each....I'd have to say, if deactivated I wouldn't just drive Lyft. Quit would be my option.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> With slightly under 4k rides for each....I'd have to say, if deactivated I wouldn't just drive Lyft. Quit would be my option.


So if you were deactivated from Lyft would you just drive Uber?


----------



## hankiepankie (Jan 24, 2017)

"deactivated"...

like we are drone and bots from the start - ohh wait we are!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> They aren't going to spend any time investigating it.
> 
> Lyft is just as not good as Uber.





ada1985 said:


> So if you were deactivated from Lyft would you just drive Uber?


It would probably take me a week or two to even notice...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ada1985 said:


> Lyft is as good or isn't?


FOR YOU it is the only game in town, so Lyft is THE BEST.
Right?


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> FOR YOU it is the only game in town, so Lyft is THE BEST.
> Right?


If I don't make the same amount, and is slower.. If the only people that use live in the ghetto.. Than the answer to that question is NO.. Another type of job..


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ada1985 said:


> I looked up Greenlight Hub.. Doesn't seem to be any way to contact them.. Shows address in Miami, but no email or phone contact..


There is no way to contact them. You have to drive there and talk to them. Good luck.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> So if you were deactivated from Lyft would you just drive Uber?


I use both because I do many airport....I'd quit without two working apps running....lol.....espically if I were just stuck running Lyft alone


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ada1985 said:


> If I don't make the same amount, and is slower.. If the only people that use live in the ghetto.. Than the answer to that question is NO.. Another type of job..


Well, first of all, as mentioned above, if Lyft is the only option you have...

This time of year, you might do okay with Lyft because of spring break. You avoid ghetto rides by avoiding the ghetto. I've never picked up a Lyft ride from the ghetto.

My experience in the Miami market is that almost all Lyft pax are either local working people or college kids. No business people to speak of. I personally haven't noticed a huge difference in pax quality, but I have only a couple hundred Lyft rides.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> I use both because I do many airport....I'd quit without two working apps running....lol.....espically if I were just stuck running Lyft alone


I mainly did airport runs and runs in areas that are upperscale.. Started off at the airport and would do runs in the area where the drop offs are.. That's my concern with lyft, is if the amount of calls at airports are as equal to uber, does it put you in queue? does it say the passenger is at terminal pickup? does it pay the same for trip miles? I would make around $100 in around 7 trips, which was decent



JimKE said:


> Well, first of all, as mentioned above, if Lyft is the only option you have...
> 
> This time of year, you might do okay with Lyft because of spring break. You avoid ghetto rides by avoiding the ghetto. I've never picked up a Lyft ride from the ghetto.
> 
> My experience in the Miami market is that almost all Lyft pax are either local working people or college kids. No business people to speak of. I personally haven't noticed a huge difference in pax quality, but I have only a couple hundred Lyft rides.


I'm very close to you.. and with uber trips from the airport there were alot of business people


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

As stated earlier in this thread, your only chance is to go to the green light hub nearest you. Getting deactivated after being caught using a GPS spoofer at an airport is going to be hard to come back from. I doubt it is possible.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ada1985 said:


> I mainly did airport runs and runs in areas that are upperscale.. Started off at the airport and would do runs in the area where the drop offs are.. That's my concern with lyft, is if the amount of calls at airports are as equal to uber, does it put you in queue? does it say the passenger is at terminal pickup? does it pay the same for trip miles? I would make around $100 in around 7 trips, which was decent


You DO realize the problem of sitting in the airport queue with a GPS spoofer, right? If you're an airport ant and using a spoofer, I don't have a whole lot of confidence in you getting reactivated.

Lyft automatically puts you in the queue, but you have to be in one of the lots. There are fewer Lyft riders, but also fewer drivers and I find that the two queues usually move at about the same pace. Lyft gives you the same info Uber gives you, and the pay is generally the same.

Edited to add: I just checked the two queues. Lyft is at 63 and Uber is 81-85. Those are pretty equivalent queues.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I never used the spoofer with the uber app.. usually look at the dating apps when falling asleep, and today I went on without realizing I didn't shut it down last night.. You can choose to believe it or not.. 63 compared to 80 something is a bit of a difference..



Z129 said:


> As stated earlier in this thread, your only chance is to go to the green light hub nearest you. Getting deactivated after being caught using a GPS spoofer at an airport is going to be hard to come back from. I doubt it is possible.


It's about 60 miles away.. Only thing I can tell them is that i was using it for dating apps to see other profiles in other areas and it happened to be conflicting with the uber app that I wasn't aware of when forgetting to turn it off, and tell them I would completely remove it from the phone I use that app with, and apologize and tell them it will never happen again, but I've already did that with customer service and all they do is keep sending the same giving you "The boot" email.. You would think there would be a warning or something but not even that..


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Sketchy. Scam dater is slippery slope to cheaper and problem. Got to vote with Uber


----------



## hankiepankie (Jan 24, 2017)

take it as a favor op dont be upset...


this is far better than having a car totaled and uber insurance or even worse lyft insurance throwing you to the curb - pun intended...


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> I never used the spoofer with the uber app.. usually look at the dating apps when falling asleep, and today I went on without realizing I didn't shut it down last night.. You can choose to believe it or not.. 63 compared to 80 something is a bit of a difference..
> 
> 
> It's about 60 miles away.. Only thing I can tell them is that i was using it for dating apps to see other profiles in other areas and it happened to be conflicting with the uber app that I wasn't aware of when forgetting to turn it off, and tell them I would completly remove it from the phone I use that app with.. You would think there would be a warning or something but not even that..


They have zero tolerance for GPS spoofers. We've had notices in this past from Uber not to use GPS spoofers or be deactivated. If you want to continue being an Uber driver you will have to make that 60 mile journey. But it might be a total waste of your time. I do hope you keep all of us updated on your situation. Sign up with Lyft. It's the same as Uber. Just slightly slower.


----------



## hankiepankie (Jan 24, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Sketchy. Scam dater is slippery slope to cheaper and problem. Got to vote with Uber


lol people use spoofers with tinder all the time...

Scam dater / driver lol?

the biggest con of all is rideshare....

rideshare but no profitshare no liabilityshare no expenseshare ?

just rideshare and profit grab and liability dumped to everyone else


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ada1985 said:


> 63 compared to 80 something is a bit of a difference..


Yes, but numbers don't matter. What matters is TIME -- how long you wait for a ride -- and in time, those numbers will yield roughly equal waits.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

hankiepankie said:


> lol people use spoofers with tinder all the time...
> 
> Scam dater / driver lol?
> 
> ...


I know other people use them with other dating/hookup apps it widens the opportunity to get some lol



Z129 said:


> They have zero tolerance for GPS spoofers. We've had notices in this past from Uber not to use GPS spoofers or be deactivated. If you want to continue being an Uber driver you will have to make that 60 mile journey. But it might be a total waste of your time. I do hope you keep all of us updated on your situation. Sign up with Lyft. It's the same as Uber. Just slightly slower.


I've only been working with them for two weeks, and was unaware of the issue.. Still was even learning the app and areas.. I guess I could tell them that.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## hankiepankie (Jan 24, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> no one is arguing the validity of spoofers with dating sites.
> However, if u want to play uber driver U play by uber's rules.
> U didn't
> Ur out
> ...


no we dont play by ubers rules...

nobody does if they are losing money left and right...

Uber will play by the rule of karma and seize to exist the day Google Amazon Tesla and shitloads of other deep funded companies that will rip them apart...

Uber stealing Google's tech patents and coding really proves how inferior they are as a company...

Uber will be the biggest Enron...


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> If I don't make the same amount, and is slower.. If the only people that use live in the ghetto.. Than the answer to that question is NO.. Another type of job..


Then you have your answer... find another type job.

Rideshare isn't for everyone. Save yourself from the frustration, and run before they reel you in and you end up like this guy...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If my only option were to drive for Lyft I would quit completely.

Too many 7-15 min pings.

Too much waiting in between pings.

Too many redispatched rides.

No more surge even when it is desperately needed.

Forget it, Lyft has become 2nd rate.


----------



## hankiepankie (Jan 24, 2017)

uber is another financially unsound and unstable company.

Another Enron with their IPO...

lol trust me plenty of public investors will lose out on the huge liability the private investors finally unloaded to them


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> I never used the spoofer with the uber app.. usually look at the dating apps when falling asleep, and today I went on without realizing I didn't shut it down last night.. You can choose to believe it or not.. 63 compared to 80 something is a bit of a difference..
> 
> 
> It's about 60 miles away.. Only thing I can tell them is that i was using it for dating apps to see other profiles in other areas and it happened to be conflicting with the uber app that I wasn't aware of when forgetting to turn it off, and tell them I would completely remove it from the phone I use that app with, and apologize and tell them it will never happen again, but I've already did that with customer service and all they do is keep sending the same giving you "The boot" email.. You would think there would be a warning or something but not even that..


There are things you get warnings about and things that you won't come back from.
-refuse a service animal
-3 reports of impaired driving
-made the local news for something bad and they say Uber next to your name
-using a spoofing device (wether you meant to or not)
Any of the above and the show is over. Fair or not it's a cold, cruel world in Uberville!


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> I mainly did airport runs and runs in areas that are upperscale.. Started off at the airport and would do runs in the area where the drop offs are.. That's my concern with lyft, is if the amount of calls at airports are as equal to uber, does it put you in queue? does it say the passenger is at terminal pickup? does it pay the same for trip miles? I would make around $100 in around 7 trips, which was decent
> 
> 
> I'm very close to you.. and with uber trips from the airport there were alot of business people


And you want us to believe that it was an innocent mistake?


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

hybriduber said:


> And you want us to believe that it was an innocent mistake?


Gotta love people who are pessimistic..


----------



## DXTonya (Jun 10, 2015)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


You will have to go to the nearest Green Light Hub and ask them to appeal the decision. They will give you the answer by email within 72 hours.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> Your are now a statistic. Their fraud department have quotas too.


A statistic
and a BAD EXAMPLE


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Try Amazon Flex.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


Something sounds a bit fishy about this. You cannot blame over for your obvious violation of their policies.


----------



## Noob-ber (Dec 25, 2018)

Regardless of your intent to have it on or not while using the Uber app, it is revealing to uber about your ethics.

While you won't be driving for Uber anymore, 

BTW, reading through this reminds me of gamers who get banned and then offer up a bunch of excuses (my roommate installed it, I was just curious what it did, I didn't know the computer I was using had it installed etc).

On the bright side, you now have more time to focus on your hook up life.


----------



## dohdoh (Mar 7, 2019)

yeah you should use a seperate phone for uber/lyft only, they shady

knowing how vpns work & using them is considered bad lol

phone for personal phone for business


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You avoid ghetto rides by avoiding the ghetto. I've never picked up a Lyft ride from the ghetto.


What do you do if you get someone from Not-The-Ghetto who wants to go to the ghetto?



Noob-ber said:


> On the bright side, you now have more time to focus on your hook up life.


................_'ceptin' now he ain't got no way t' pay fer it............................. _


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Congrats, you've been promoted to passenger


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> I mainly did airport runs and runs in areas that are upperscale.. Started off at the airport and would do runs in the area where the drop offs are.. That's my concern with lyft, is if the amount of calls at airports are as equal to uber, does it put you in queue? does it say the passenger is at terminal pickup? does it pay the same for trip miles? I would make around $100 in around 7 trips, which was decent
> 
> 
> I'm very close to you.. and with uber trips from the airport there were alot of business people


Do you know WHY they put a stop to GPS spoofers? Because people would put their GPS at the airport to get in que even though they r not there. So basically you did something they knew wasn't right. And they also track speed, so unless you have a delorian they will tell that ur not where your suppose to be.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


You are done. There is no coming back.










For your next job please remember my hot mustard sauce with the McNuggets. Thanks. I hate driving back around.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What do you do if you get someone from Not-The-Ghetto who wants to go to the ghetto?


Drive them but stop additional rides. Full disclosure: I drive 90% daytime/early evening, 0% late nights.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

hankiepankie said:


> no we dont play by ubers rules...
> 
> nobody does if they are losing money left and right...
> 
> ...


"_Uber stealing Google's tech patents and coding really proves how inferior they are as a company...Uber will be the biggest Enron...""............
.........ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Uber BAD!!!
Fire BAD!!!_


----------



## hankiepankie (Jan 24, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> "_Uber stealing Google's tech patents and coding really proves how inferior they are as a company...Uber will be the biggest Enron...""............
> .........ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Uber BAD!!!
> Fire BAD!!!_


zzzzzzzz

uber bankrupt....

_meme posted like you_...

internet argument won wow


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

hankiepankie said:


> zzzzzzzz
> 
> uber bankrupt....
> 
> ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

DexNex said:


> You are done. There is no coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you go into the know it all online sarcasm.. Please explain how and why do you know this..


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JimKE said:


> There is no way to contact them. You have to drive there and talk to them. Good luck.


Lyft, up until recently, had differentiated themselves in this manner, by having live customer service reps call you back... now it's hard to even find a contact form, much less a number, instead you're forced to read endless 'FAQ's' created by their marketing department which answer vague general questions you're not even asking about.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm ABSOLUTLY discusted with this.. So I'm now with LYFT.. as soon as I go into the airport queue the app network loses connection.. Once I leave the parking lot it works.. I've tried this TWICE today.. I can't find a way to EVEN contact consumer support with LYFT about this issue..


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They should retitle this thread to....

"Sore losers hate Uber"...

Even the monkey doesn't hate the Uber gods...

Butt...occasionally the Uber gods...

Can REALLY piss me off...8>O

Rakos


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> I'm ABSOLUTLY discusted with this.. So I'm now with LYFT.. as soon as I go into the airport queue the app network loses connection.. Once I leave the parking lot it works.. I've tried this TWICE today.. I can't find a way to EVEN contact consumer support with LYFT about this issue..


"_So I'm now *with* LYFT"_

Dude, you're Not "*with" *anybody (or, you're with nobody)?
You're a disposable nonemployee
easily replaceable by a never ending supply of low skill workers.

Currently Lyft is allowing u to chauffeur their clients.
Until u start with ur unsanctioned games again.

That should be in










Cableguynoe said:


> How the hell do you think it's ok to lie to women about being local, then going in for a one night stand?
> 
> You deserve what you got!
> 
> Try spoofing your GPS and see if that works


Hear that @Cableguynoe ,

@ada1985 claims ur a "troll" ?
Congrats ???
You made it ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Still...they're both somehow still driving for Uber.

Maybe there is actually something important to learn there.

Just sayin...lol.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

ada1985 said:


> I'm ABSOLUTLY discusted with this.. So I'm now with LYFT.. as soon as I go into the airport queue the app network loses connection.. Once I leave the parking lot it works.. I've tried this TWICE today.. I can't find a way to EVEN contact consumer support with LYFT about this issue..


Welcome to Lyft. "Your Acceptance Rate is LOW!"


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm all ears, We are all human.. everyone makes mistakes.. If people are going to be arrogant and negative, than why anyone would take them seriously? I know I made a mistake.. I know that.. No one is god here.. I'm trying to use the other app, and people are accusing me or telling me to run the spoof app.. It's gone.. I'm aware of the issue now.. Peoples' automatic thinking is accusing me of doing something shady with Uber when infact I was not.. But the Lyft app is not working right.. I'm pretty much at the of the line with it all..


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> I'm all ears, Im human just like everyone else.. everyone makes mistakes.. If people are going to be arrogant and negative, than why anyone take them seriously? I know I make a mistake.. I know that.. No one is god here.. I'm trying to use the other app, and people are accusing me or telling me to run the spoof app.. It's gone.. I'm aware of the issue now.. But the Lyft app is not working right..


_"But the Lyft app is not working right."_
Showing your actual location? That's how it's supposed to work


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I did.. People have givin good input.. The gps is working fine with Lyft.. When I go into the airport lot the app losses connection and stops working, even the features with the app keep trying to load.. I go to PBI.. Trump just came in.. Not sure if it had anything to with that.. But I saw everyone coming and going like there apps were working..


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

The spoofing app is gone completly, and the gps is working as it should.. I've powered down the phone numerous of times and closing all apps.. I know even sometimes Uber was slow during prime hours in the parking lot, but for some reason the Lyft app stops responding and loading anything, and that would not have anything to do with the spoof app.. Everything works fine but the parking lot queue of the airport.. I find that odd.. Can lyft make it to where it doesn't work for you in the airport? is everyone there loading it down? Maybe the phone service is loaded down?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DexNex said:


> You are done. There is no coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ada1985 said:


> The spoofing app is gone completly, and the gps is working as it should.. I've powered down the phone numerous of times and closing all apps.. I know even sometimes Uber was slow during prime hours in the parking lot, but for some reason the Lyft app stops responding and loading anything, and that would not have anything to do with the spoof app.. Everything works fine but the parking lot queue of the airport.. I find that odd.. Can lyft make it to where it doesn't work for you in the airport? is everyone there loading it down? Maybe the phone service is loaded down?


Lyft banned you from the airport as well. Yes, they can, and will, do that.



Cableguynoe said:


> My posts in this thread weren't up to par I guess.
> I'm using myself a one week ban.
> 
> I'm out.


See you in Seattle.



ada1985 said:


> I'm all ears, We are all human.. everyone makes mistakes.. If people are going to be arrogant and negative, than why anyone would take them seriously? I know I made a mistake.. I know that.. No one is god here.. I'm trying to use the other app, and people are accusing me or telling me to run the spoof app.. It's gone.. I'm aware of the issue now.. Peoples' automatic thinking is accusing me of doing something shady with Uber when infact I was not.. But the Lyft app is not working right.. I'm pretty much at the of the line with it all..


You are not "on the line". You already went over the line. Now you need to face the consequences of your actions. Welcome to adulting.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I went back for the 3rd time, and it started acting much better, other than the fact it almost knocked me out of queue for a moment.. So far I've done two rides and the people seem to be snobby.. To where as Uber, most wanted to start a conversation and more buisness like type of people.. I don't really care for the interface of the app and it's navigation system on Lyft.. There's a few things that seem slightly better, but the others much out weigh it.. I'll give a few more tries tomorrow.. If it seems to be alot different along with the type of crowd, I'm out..


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> I went back for the 3rd time, and it started acting much better, other than the fact it almost knocked me out of queue for a moment.. So far I've done two rides and the people seem to be snobby.. To where as Uber, most wanted to start a conversation and more buisness like type of people.. I don't really care for the interface of the app and it's navigation system on Lyft.. There's a few things that seem slightly better, but the others much out weigh it.. I'll give a few more tries tomorrow.. If it seems to be alot different along with the type of crowd, I'm out..


If u chose to be "out"
What are ur other options ?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Try a new email


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

bonum exactoris said:


> If u chose to be "out"
> What are ur other options ?


I guess there isn't.. I'll have to get into something else when I have free time.. I do have other sources of income, an actual job.. It's nice to have extra income and I did enjoy Uber, and so far Lyft I'm seeing a completely different experience, between the app not working earlier to a different crowd.. I can deal with not liking the interface, but not the people if this continues.. and so far out of two trips im only at $11.50.. On a good day with Uber out of three trips I was around $30..


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Those GPS apps gets you banned from all rideshare companies as the rideshare apps detects them and red flag you and as soon as you have it on and try to go online with one then it game over. 

Wasn't just used for jumping airport ques in the past it was used to scam riders but adding miles on the trips of riders. Uber has a zero tolerance policy now days.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Just explain that you use tracking/location spoofing on tinder dating sites.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Technically, you would have had to been Employed by Uber in order to have been fired by Uber...


Not true. The IRS uses the terms "hiring" and "firing" when talking about rideshare drivers.

If it's good enough for the IRS it's good enough for me.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Don't sh##t where you eat!!!


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

s6original said:


> Lyft is not as good but it looks like you lost an option. You may want to consider a "work" phone for rideshare and do all your stalking and catfishing on your regular phone (or vice versa).


ObamaPhones are free and anyone doing UBER/LYFT qualifies.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not kn ow about Florida, but, in the Capital of Your Nation, Lyft customers LOVE to eat in the car; more so than Uber customers. I have had more than one case where a Lyft customer comes out of some address with a plate of food on which he or she is chomping and expects that I am going to allow this. I have had to evict several Lyft customers for sneak-eating, as well.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

We are all playing Russian Roulette waiting for the inevitable deactivation. Bogus poor ratings. Fraudulent accusations. We have no rights. No recourse. It's only a matter of time. Just milk it for all you can before that round finds the chamber.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

vtcomics said:


> We are all playing Russian Roulette waiting for the inevitable deactivation. Bogus poor ratings. Fraudulent accusations. We have no rights. No recourse. It's only a matter of time. Just milk it for all you can before that round finds the chamber.


Uber's not a home, it's a bridge 
Make sure u got a destination
and you'll be the one deleting the driver app.

Don't sit around and "hope for the best" 
There is no "best" in deadend entry level ground transportation

Those with Goals & Future plans win.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Start filing for unemployment. Drive for Lyft while collecting your Uber UI checks.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Start filing for unemployment. Drive for Lyft while collecting your Uber UI checks.


You don't receive unemployment if you were "fired" with cause. Having a GPS spoofer is against TOS and would be justifiable to terminate with cause.


----------



## Andrew Dice Clay Two (Feb 22, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> When you call customer support, you call someone in India or somewhere else and they say they don't have the authority to do anything.. I asked them to connect me to someone higher up and they wouldn't, just to get me off the phone, they told me to just reply to that email that I got which is a "noreply" email..


Sounds like calling Ebay,


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Andrew Dice Clay Two said:


> Sounds like calling Ebay,


More like ATT or Xfinity.. I had to call eBay once a long time ago.. Been with them since 1999.. Like them better than Amazon.. The person I talked to on Uber support sounded exactly like someone I was yelling at on the phone when I called Comcast for there constant price adjustments.. Same accent, same voice, same personality.. I would bet that Comcast and Uber share the same coustomer service represenatives on what ever country they outsource the jobs..


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Andrew Dice Clay Two said:


> Sounds like calling Ebay,


Hickory Dickory Dock
This Uber driver was watchin' the clock,
the clock struck four, I put it to the floor and kicked the pax down the block.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


Fly to Tiajuana, Mexico
Cross the border illegally with no ID
Go to CA dmv and get a license
Get a new phone 
Download Uber and sign up


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> I heard lyft is not as good..


I hear from drivers and pax all the time how one is better or worse than the other. I just laugh because I drive both and they're identical.

Same concept and execution. Both have horrible support. Neither care about their drivers. Different logos, different colors, different app layouts - 98% the same product.

I have had a few pax go on and on about how much better Lyft is, only to turn to their right and see the Uber logo. Same car, same me! ?



ada1985 said:


> If the pay and people aren't as good as Uber on Lyft then it's a no go..


I can't tell any real difference at all. I have to think for a minute to recall if my last fare was on Uber or Lyft. People are exactly the same (either wealthy or poor, nice or rude) and the difference in pay is negligible. At least in my market and experience.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I hear from drivers and pax all the time how one is better or worse than the other. I just laugh because I drive both and they're identical.
> 
> Same concept and execution. Both have horrible support. Neither care about their drivers. Different logos, different colors, different app layouts - 98% the same product.
> 
> I have had a few pax go on and on about how much better Lyft is, only to turn to their right and see the Uber logo. Same car, same me! ?


I wish I could say the same thing.. I tried Lyft again today.. Sat at the airport lot for TWO hours, Again I lose connection to their network, Continuously having to power the phone on/off.. Finally get a 30+ request, I hit accept, it pauses and tries to accept, than goes back to wait screen.. I'm to the point to where I'm opening up a can of I don't give a s**t.. Next time I go to the airport, which will be tonight, I'll accept a request and then call and ask for location and the city of destination, if its short or they don't want to say, hangup and cancel.. I'm to the point to where Lyft can just deactivate me and not care.. I'm losing more on gas and time than anything with Lyft at this point..

I would start out at the airport with Uber, and it would lead me to drop off areas where I would accept requests and do a few before going back to the airport.. Lyft hasen't don't that yet.. One airport trip with non tipping shady people to an area I turned off requests..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> I wish I could say the same thing.. I tried Lyft again today.. Sat at the airport lot for TWO hours, Again I lose connection to their network, Continuously having to power the phone on/off.. Finally get a 30+ minute call, I hit accept, it pauses and tries to accept, than goes back to wait screen.. I'm to the point to where I'm opening up a can of I don't give a shit, next time I go to the airport, which will be tonight, I'll accept a request and then call and ask for location and the city of destination, if its short, hangup and cancel.. I'm to the point to where they can just deactivate me and not care..


Sounds more like an issue with your phone than Lyft, honestly. Possibly poor signal? Too much running in the background?

I've never done the airport thing. I made around $86 on Lyft (and I think around $70 on Uber) last night driving in and around Richmond, VA. During the daytime I don't care where I pick up pax.

It really boils down to the market. Around Richmond I see dozens of cars with the Lyft amp glowing. Some days I'm doing back to back Lyft rides, other days it's Uber, but usually it's split down the middle.

I used to be picky about where I drove, now I barely think about it. My pay doubled. And no sitting in a parking lot.

Edit - around $45 on Uber yesterday. Around $80 earlier in the week. Yesterday was mainly stacked Lyft pings.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Uber was working fine with me though.. It did have issues with connection, but not as deep with Lyft.. I had better luck driving around areas that are more spread out.. I try to avoid areas that are in town and everything that is close by.. You can't avoid 1 and 2 mile trips entirely, and I don't mind a few here and there, but if you are doing alot of them and going 5 miles out of your way alot to do them, than I find it not worth it.. Airport trips in my area with Uber lead me to areas more far out, and not in town.. I made $100 with uber a day with 7-8 trips..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> Uber was working fine with me though.. It did have issues with connection, but not as deep with Lyft.. I had better luck driving around areas that are more spread out.. I try to avoid areas that are in town and everything that is close by.. You can't avoid 1 and 2 mile trips entirely, and I don't mind a few here and there, but if you are doing alot of them and going 5 miles out of your way alot to do them, than I find it not worth it.. Airport trips in my area with Uber lead me to areas more far out, and not in town.. I made $100 with uber a day with 7-8 trips..


Yeah, it's all about the market and preference. Personally, the airport stresses me out. Too many signs, confusing turns, regulations, schedules to worry about, etc. Mainly I think I'd just get bored sitting and waiting. But I need to give it a try someday.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> You don't receive unemployment if you were "fired" with cause. Having a GPS spoofer is against TOS and would be justifiable to terminate with cause.


the burden of proof is on the employer to prove the enployee should noy receive benefuts, the employee is always given the benefit

even though we are considered independent contractors UI judges usually rule we are employees for UI purposes because of the amount of control they have over us


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I can't tell any real difference at all. I have to think for a minute to recall if my last fare was on Uber or Lyft. People are exactly the same (either wealthy or poor, nice or rude) and the difference in pay is negligible. At least in my market and experience.


Lyft is cheaper for riders and pays me less for the same trips in this market, but lately I get a lot more Lyft rides so I make more on that platform. I sort of prefer the navigation on Lyft, but not the extra screen tapping to confirm arrival.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Lyft is cheaper for riders and pays me less for the same trips in this market, but lately I get a lot more Lyft rides so I make more on that platform. I sort of prefer the navigation on Lyft, but not the extra screen tapping to confirm arrival.


Both Uber and Lyft go directly to Google Maps on my car's dash, Android Auto. I shut my phone screen off to eliminate the distraction and legitimately forget half way through what platform I'm currently driving under ?

Most of my Lyft pax hear "Hello! Oops.. _DING_. I'm here!" ?


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> I wish I could say the same thing.. I tried Lyft again today.. Sat at the airport lot for TWO hours, Again I lose connection to their network, Continuously having to power the phone on/off.. Finally get a 30+ request, I hit accept, it pauses and tries to accept, than goes back to wait screen.. I'm to the point to where I'm opening up a can of I don't give a s**t.. Next time I go to the airport, which will be tonight, I'll accept a request and then call and ask for location and the city of destination, if its short or they don't want to say, hangup and cancel.. I'm to the point to where Lyft can just deactivate me and not care.. I'm losing more on gas and time than anything with Lyft at this point..
> 
> I would start out at the airport with Uber, and it would lead me to drop off areas where I would accept requests and do a few before going back to the airport.. Lyft hasen't don't that yet.. One airport trip with non tipping shady people to an area I turned off requests..


Why would you sit at the airport when you can leave the airport and actually get rides? Fools that sit in queue waiting on a whale are stupid. I drop at the airport and leave. then pickup 5 or 6 "short" rides in that hour or two I would have sat making exactly nothing waiting on a $20 ride from the airport. Simple economics if you ask me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ada1985 said:


> I use a hookup/dating app that's gps based.. If I spoof my location and put myself a few miles away from where I'm really at, it puts me in the location I set it to which gets me more hits on the dating app.. Users on that dating app can see people within 3 miles or so..
> 
> I looked up Greenlight Hub.. Doesn't seem to be any way to contact them.. Shows address in Miami, but no email or phone contact..


This GPS spoof seems like a lot a unnecessary trouble to go through? Just to get yourself fired.

My two cents.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ada1985 said:


> I tried Lyft again today.. Sat at the airport lot for TWO hours,


^^^^^^^^Never mind, what he posted is close enough.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


IndyUL said:


> Why would you sit at the airport when you can leave the airport and actually get rides?


You can make the short trips pay, you simply must learn what you are doing out there. You might take it on the chin for the first few days, but, as time passes, you will learn how to work it. Get out of that airport. I live in a metropolitan area that has three major airports that serve it. Unless I get a ping while I am there, I leave. If there is a surge at the airport, I might drive by the TNC yard to get it attached to my car, but then, I leave and Mario Kart it somewhere else where there are no ants. That option is not available to you, since Uber gave you the boot. I do not know if Lyft airport bonus zones extend outside the airport, but, if they do, try somewhere outside the airport. Clearly, Lyft is not working for you at the airport. Try something else. If you have similar problems, it might be something else, such as the application, your telephone or service. If you have Cricket, Boost Mobile or Virgin Mobile, it is your service, likely.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Seems shady.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

No surge ever comes up with Lyft.. While the downtown area maybe at a $4 or $5 surge with Uber.. I look at Lyft and it doesn't show not show anything.. Sometimes it show square or retangular boxes in surge areas, but no indicator showing how much more..


----------



## Liteorfree (Jul 31, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> Lyft is as good or isn't?


Uber isn't as bad


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Lyft is improving by the day. I used to get all kind of "hood" people on Lyft, Now rarely so. It seems like Lyft is taking quite a bit of market share from Uber here in south Florida. Uber still ahead of Lyft on the app performance side though.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Stav53 said:


> Lyft is improving by the day. I used to get all kind of "hood" people on Lyft, Now rarely so. It seems like Lyft is taking quite a bit of market share from Uber here in south Florida. Uber still ahead of Lyft on the app performance side though.


Last night was good for me for the first time.. Seems like younger people use it more, and the first 3 trips were with not with nice people.. Picked up a girl and drive her a mile, silent the whole way.. Second trip 3 people from the airport, all were quiet, only spoke when they had too.. Third trip was the next day.. A girl from the airport, 15 mile trip.. Quite all the way, didn't speak unless she had to.. forth trip, back to the airport, and an older couple going 25-30 miles away.. Very nice and talkative.. I kept the app on this time, got someone in queue, picked them up.. Nice people from the bars/resturant area.. Drove them 5 miles.. Another trip after, boyfriend/girlfriend going 40 miles away, boyfreind claimed to have had a few too many to drive even though he seemed fine to me.. They were nice.. Dropped them off and called it a night.. made $70 after 4 trips.. Hope I get more people like them.. At first I wasen't crazy about Lyft, and I hope to get more "nice" people..


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


Feel sorry for you to hear this. Uber Head quarter is located at 1455 Market St #400, San Francisco, CA 94103. Write an plea letter to them or pay a visit there. I hope someone could help you. Good luck.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Feel sorry for you to hear this. Uber Head quarter is located at 1455 Market St #400, San Francisco, CA 94103. Write an plea letter to them or pay a visit there. I hope someone could help you. Good luck.


ROFL
He doesn't have to go to HQ, just set your stalker program to show you circling the block, or multiple vehicles


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

This company is absurd, cruelty, rogue, or unprincipled.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


My guess you have a reason to hide your location on dating sites. Either you are married and cheating, aren't who you say you are, trying to do something illegal or just don't live in a real world. Either way you are FIRED! Get over it. You failed to keep up with the agreements of the contract. I don't believe you that you forgot. I think you tried to get away with it. Something doesn't smell right here. Where there is smoke there is fire. What else are you hiding??


----------



## mlo1956 (Aug 14, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


Right behind Uber on this one, they need to get rid off ANYONE using ANYTHING at ANYTIME that isn't a straight app process. Why would anyone need a GPS spoof at anytime?

The more crooks Uber removes the more work there's for honest drivers.

Goodbye and good ridden el!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Fly to Tiajuana, Mexico
> Cross the border illegally with no ID
> Go to CA dmv and get a license
> Get a new phone
> Download Uber and sign up


Why wouldn't you just go straight to DMV? And does CA not fingerprint for DL? Even in TX they do a thumbprint.


----------



## Uberexit (Mar 23, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> When you call customer support, you call someone in India or somewhere else and they say they don't have the authority to do anything.. I asked them to connect me to someone higher up and they wouldn't, just to get me off the phone, they told me to just reply to that email that I got which is a "noreply" email..


So damn annoying.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> I have a GPS spoof program that I have had on my phone that I use on dating websites to put my profile in a different location, and had it on my phone way before starting with Uber.. There was a few times I went into the Uber app while I forgot the GPS spoof was still running.. Ive never used it with Uber but I did get text message saying that "Cannot work with your current settings", Took a few times to even realize that that was the reason I got that message. So today I found out that was the reason why my account got deactivated.. I called support they said they can't do anything about it.. Here's the email: Due to repeated fraudulent conduct that violates the terms and conditions of your Technology Services Agreement (or similar contract), Uber is permanently deactivating your account, effective immediately. This decision is final and cannot be reversed by contacting support or visiting a Greenlight Hub.
> 
> Asked to speak with someone higher up and they would not connect me.. I tried to explain to them exactly what I said above and told them I would remove it.. Does anyone know who I could contact and explain the situation?


 Just go to the biggest hub and punish them if you are not guilty ....but if you are 1% guiltly let go


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

mlo1956 said:


> Right behind Uber on this one, they need to get rid off ANYONE using ANYTHING at ANYTIME that isn't a straight app process. Why would anyone need a GPS spoof at anytime?
> 
> The more crooks Uber removes the more work there's for honest drivers.
> 
> Goodbye and good ridden el!


You mean good riddance?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Not fired from Uber
Promoted to passenger


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Why is every one is trying to avoid a ghetto? If there are less drivers in there there must be more rides! And people on ghettos are usually more appreciative of service


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

you been Uberized !!


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> Last night was good for me for the first time.. Seems like younger people use it more, and the first 3 trips were with not with nice people.. Picked up a girl and drive her a mile, silent the whole way.. Second trip 3 people from the airport, all were quiet, only spoke when they had too.. Third trip was the next day.. A girl from the airport, 15 mile trip.. Quite all the way, didn't speak unless she had to.. forth trip, back to the airport, and an older couple going 25-30 miles away.. Very nice and talkative.. I kept the app on this time, got someone in queue, picked them up.. Nice people from the bars/resturant area.. Drove them 5 miles.. Another trip after, boyfriend/girlfriend going 40 miles away, boyfreind claimed to have had a few too many to drive even though he seemed fine to me.. They were nice.. Dropped them off and called it a night.. made $70 after 4 trips.. Hope I get more people like them.. At first I wasen't crazy about Lyft, and I hope to get more "nice" people..


What's wrong w a quiet pax,I can see if they are rude,obxnious or what ever.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Why is every one is trying to avoid a ghetto? If there are less drivers in there there must be more rides! And people on ghettos are usually more appreciative of service


Depends on your motive for driving Uber.
IF you want to be a rideshare driver the _rest _of your life - if that is what you _aspire _to - then you should go where the rides are. Go for the twenty year retirement package and the gold pin that Uber offers.
I drove to make money, sure; but the main reason was to find something better. Find a position that I deserved. I talked to every person that got in my car about my favorite subject - me. I had an elevator pitch for every pax on ... me. I asked everyone where they worked and if they liked it. I asked if there were any positions open that fit my skills. I asked who I should talk to about that position, and if I could use the pax's name when I introduced myself.

Think about the answers I woulda gotten from some ghetto rat. 
He is not going to be able to help me.
Even if he could, he wouldn't.

Why would I let it into my car? For $3.65 ... ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tc49821 said:


> What's wrong w a quiet pax,I can see if they are rude,obxnious or what ever.


I love pax who politely say hi, give me their name, verify the destination and then STFU for the duration. Say thanks and GTFO. I actually get more tips from those pax, too.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Brian Simmons said:


> My guess you have a reason to hide your location on dating sites. Either you are married and cheating, aren't who you say you are, trying to do something illegal or just don't live in a real world. Either way you are FIRED! Get over it. You failed to keep up with the agreements of the contract. I don't believe you that you forgot. I think you tried to get away with it. Something doesn't smell right here. Where there is smoke there is fire. What else are you hiding??


Don't worry about what I do with dating sites and GPS spoof programs.. Your assumption of my personal life is not your concern nor does it relate to this subject.. And second those apps are useful for other things that aren't involving illegal activity.. I've never heard of people using them to do illegal activity.. If that was the case those apps would not exist.. You can choose to ASSUME what I was doing with the GPS spoof and Uber.. Oh and by the way, I was also using it with Offerup and Letgo apps as it's very handy to search other nearby counties for hard to find antique items, while those apps only only view items you search for within 20 miles or so..... I'm still with Lyft.. No issues with them.. I don't have that app anymore.. A GPS spoof app is NOT a stalker program, not sure where people come up with this BS.. Your cell phone signal pings off the nearest tower, and companies have an idea where your location is regardless of some GPS spoof app on your phone or not..


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> Why is every one is trying to avoid a ghetto? If there are less drivers in there there must be more rides! And people on ghettos are usually more appreciative of service


Yes go in getto Bronx where driver got shoot in legs others shoot in back other stabed in the neck ..there you have the best experience driving


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Brian Simmons said:


> My guess you have a reason to hide your location on dating sites. Either you are married and cheating, aren't who you say you are, trying to do something illegal or just don't live in a real world. Either way you are FIRED! Get over it. You failed to keep up with the agreements of the contract. I don't believe you that you forgot. I think you tried to get away with it. Something doesn't smell right here. Where there is smoke there is fire. What else are you hiding??


Don't worry about what I do with dating sites and GPS spoof programs.. Your assumption of my personal life is not your concern nor does it relate to this subject.. And second: I've never heard of people using them to do illegal activity.. If that was the case those apps would not exist.. A GPS spoof app is NOT a stalker program, You can't use it to be a peeping Tom, you can't use it on a dating app to become someone else.. Not sure where you people come up with all this nonsense BS... Your cell phone signal pings off the nearest tower, and the cell phone companies have an idea where your location is regardless of some GPS spoof app on your phone or not.. So get that out of your head that people use them for stalking or doing something illegal.. That's bizarre way of thinking.. You can choose to ASSUME what I was doing with the GPS spoof and Uber.. People also use GPS spoof apps for other purposes as I do, like with Offerup and Letgo apps as it's very handy to search other nearby counties for hard to find antique items, while those apps only view items you search for within 20 miles or so..... I'm still with Lyft.. No issues with them.. I don't have the GPS spoof app anymore on a phone I use for rideshare..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber1010 said:


> Yes go in getto Bronx where driver got shoot in legs others shoot in back other stabed in the neck ..there you have the best experience driving


You mean serving the community


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ada1985 said:


> Don't worry about what I do with dating sites and GPS spoof programs.. Your assumption of my personal life is not your concern nor does it relate to this subject.. And second: I've never heard of people using them to do illegal activity.. If that was the case those apps would not exist.. A GPS spoof app is NOT a stalker program, You can't use it to be a peeping Tom, you can't use it on a dating app to become someone else.. Not sure where you people come up with all this nonsense BS... Your cell phone signal pings off the nearest tower, and the cell phone companies have an idea where your location is regardless of some GPS spoof app on your phone or not.. So get that out of your head that people use them for stalking or doing something illegal.. That's bizarre way of thinking.. You can choose to ASSUME what I was doing with the GPS spoof and Uber.. People also use GPS spoof apps for other purposes as I do, like with Offerup and Letgo apps as it's very handy to search other nearby counties for hard to find antique items, while those apps only view items you search for within 20 miles or so..... I'm still with Lyft.. No issues with them.. I don't have the GPS spoof app anymore on a phone I use for rideshare..


It does relate to this subject because having the spoof app is what got you removed from doing Uber.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The spoof app is exactly what got you removed


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

I just warned someone about posting a physical GPS spoofer in the PHX forum so they could get airport requests without being in the lot. They also said Uber couldn't find out if they had one running but I knew they could. This post confirms they are or have software to detect GPS spoofers. They have been deactivating drivers for this reason for years.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Seamus said:


> There are things you get warnings about and things that you won't come back from.
> -refuse a service animal
> -3 reports of impaired driving
> -made the local news for something bad and they say Uber next to your name
> ...


So what if someone DOESN't have a dog, but claims they did and you cancelled on them (they actually had an open container or too many people). The a-hole complains to get his refund. How the heck do they verify that? Do they take the pax word?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> So what if someone DOESN't have a dog, but claims they did and you cancelled on them (they actually had an open container or too many people). The a-hole complains to get his refund. How the heck do they verify that? Do they take the pax word?


Tier three support
We take these allegations very seriously, we've went to customers houses to verify in the past!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> So what if someone DOESN't have a dog, but claims they did and you cancelled on them (they actually had an open container or too many people). The a-hole complains to get his refund. How the heck do they verify that? Do they take the pax word?


They will take the pax word. The best thing you can do is go to a GLH and show them the dashcam video of the ride. You can send it in but no guarantee they will even look at it. Without dashcam video you have nothing.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

njn said:


> Your are now a statistic. Their fraud department have quotas too.


Yup, they got five stars for you. Drive for Lyft, it's a lot busier then Uber these days


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

The spoofer app


Ubergaldrivet said:


> Yup, they got five stars for you. Drive for Lyft, it's a lot busier then Uber these days


It's not like that in my area.. At the airport the Uber drivers move much faster.. Lyft is not far behind.. Alot of customers prefer Lyft over Uber, a few have even said that they don't like Uber's business practices.. Lyft does seem to be catching up.. I hope they continue.. Seems like Lyft treats their drivers better..


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

ada1985 said:


> The spoofer app
> 
> It's not like that in my area.. At the airport the Uber drivers move much faster.. Lyft is not far behind.. Alot of customers prefer Lyft over Uber, a few have even said that they don't like Uber's business practices.. Lyft does seem to be catching up.. I hope they continue.. Seems like Lyft treats their drivers better..


Uber Lyft are the same drivers and treats customer the same it is not any difference and most of the drivers use the same maps Google or waze. ... I heard the story of Juno customers when they say I'm taking Juno because takes less interest from the drivers but the fare are less on Juno app then Uber or Lyft and do not make any difference to the drivers. at the end of the day are the same ....it is another app call VIA those guys pay drivers by hours 260$ at 8 hours online working or not pay the same. But if you have small sedan luxury they move drivers all day without brake and not worth how many miles you have to drive for 260


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

I've heard of Juno, But I think as of right now it's only in New York and Jersey.. If anywhere else, it's only in a very few cities.. I would imagine they could expand? Sounds like their platform is alot different than uber/lyft according to what you're saying?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ada1985 said:


> I use a hookup/dating app that's gps based.. If I spoof my location and put myself a few miles away from where I'm really at, it puts me in the location I set it to which gets me more hits on the dating app.. Users on that dating app can see people within 3 miles or so..
> 
> I looked up Greenlight Hub.. Doesn't seem to be any way to contact them.. Shows address in Miami, but no email or phone contact..


I can't understand why Uber would be upset, their GPS is always in spoof mode.


----------

